# Writing &nbsp; entity into HTML file wuth XmlTextWriter



## liliarum (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anybody know how it's possible to write &nbsp; entity into HTML file using XmlTextWriter.
I know there is WriteCharEntity() but I must send entity character as a parameter. What can I send for &nbsp:
If I write WriterString( "&nbsp; ) it writes &amp;nbsp;

???


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

What if you enter &nbsp; . What does that do?

What about *&*#38;nbsp; ?

Searching google, I think your problem is known by many.


----------



## luvevryminit (Aug 6, 2004)

liliarum said:


> Does anybody know how it's possible to write entity into HTML file using XmlTextWriter.
> I know there is WriteCharEntity() but I must send entity character as a parameter. What can I send for &nbsp:
> If I write WriterString( " ) it writes &nbsp;


HOW DO I TURN ON MY HTML CODE?


----------



## luvevryminit (Aug 6, 2004)

liliarum said:


> Does anybody know how it's possible to write entity into HTML file using XmlTextWriter.
> I know there is WriteCharEntity() but I must send entity character as a parameter. What can I send for &nbsp:
> If I write WriterString( " ) it writes &nbsp;


HOW DO I TURN ON MY HTML CODE?


----------



## luvevryminit (Aug 6, 2004)

luvevryminit said:


> HOW DO I TURN ON MY HTML CODE?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Turn it on where?


----------

